# Don't try this at home....



## shaunnadan (22/10/14)

<<< --- disclaimer !!!! do not try this at home unless you actually know what you are doing, i took huge risks that could have lead to me either blowing up my spinner or burning my house down! --- >>>

so having watched a days worth of vaping videos on youtube i figured i knew how this whole thing RBA worked. 

so now im itchy to try this out but i dont have a rebuildable..... i decide to act recklessly

i had an aspire bdc which had a burnt coil. it worked but was more of a dry hit than any actual flavour. so i decided to try the boil method to clean it up which didnt help much apart from loosen the metal rings that hold onto either side of the tank. i knew i couldnt just replace the coil because of the damage to the tank it wasnt tightening...

so i had this brilliant idea !

im going to make myself my own dripper !

so i strip the atty and dig out the coils using a long nail (this should have been the 1st sign to stop since i knew i didnt have the proper tools)

i wiped down the coils, and then removed all of the existing wicking material used and since i didnt have any kanthal i decided to just reuse that old wire... 

so i get myself a rivet since thats the thinnest thing i can find in the garage and wrap this wire around it, paying no attention to the thickness of the wire, the number of turns or the spacing of the coil.

i then reassemble it with the rubber grommit and fire it up with my spinner. 

****** bright orange burn from the coil legs ***** <SHORT CIRCUIT>

i realised that the coil is basically a spring, using the wrong type of wire and incorrect tools this spring it now allowing for both ends of the legs to touch the side of the atty holder.

I DIDNT STOP THERE !!!! i should have but i was adamant i could get this to work, and since the bdc is a dual coil i knew i had another length of wire left.

so i make a tighter coil, i squeeze it together and then try again, this time its working !!! its got a delay but its working.

so now i need some wicking material, looking around my room i find some earbuds, pull the cotton of one and then roll it a bit to make a wick. then thread that through the coil and something in me said fire it up..... 

FIRE !!!!!

dry cotton wool burns rapidly, so i replace with more wool and then some juice. tiny puffs are now erupting from this coil. (i was rather impressed at myself)

then i cut the tube of the mouthpiece, fill the tank with more earbud wool and then juice it up. the insert my driptip and press the button.

IT WORKED 

horribly... but it did work, the vape produced was extremely tiny but there was lots of flavour, the spinner was on full power but still not enough to drive this dripper. i then switched back to my aspire ET which worked perfectly and checked that the spinner would charger just to make sure i didnt damage it.

WHAT I LEARNT 

dont try this at home!
always use the proper gear
get proper tools
research 
dont be a smartass

and most importantly >>>> the build process was amazing and i will be going to buy a proper rba first thing tomorrow morning

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (22/10/14)

shaunnadan said:


> <<< --- disclaimer !!!! do not try this at home unless you actually know what you are doing, i took huge risks that could have lead to me either blowing up my spinner or burning my house down! --- >>>
> 
> so having watched a days worth of vaping videos on youtube i figured i knew how this whole thing RBA worked.
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing @shaunnadan, you are going to love an RDA. No doubt a coil master in the making

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Natheer Mallick (22/10/14)

shaunnadan said:


> <<< --- disclaimer !!!! do not try this at home unless you actually know what you are doing, i took huge risks that could have lead to me either blowing up my spinner or burning my house down! --- >>>
> 
> so having watched a days worth of vaping videos on youtube i figured i knew how this whole thing RBA worked.
> 
> ...


Lmao dude you are a class act! I think this should be made a sticky in a new section called "vaping hazards"! I can't wait to see what experimental builds you come up with after tomorrow lol. On a serious note though, good luck with going RBA. It's a rabbit hole that you won't easily find your way out of


----------



## rogue zombie (22/10/14)

Lol... Thanks for sharing. It was entertaining

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (22/10/14)

thanks for sharing @shaunnadan, 10pts for enthusiasm 

"dont try this at home!
always use the proper gear
get proper tools
research
dont be a smartass" -


----------



## Marzuq (23/10/14)

awesome bud. great learning curve and some solid advice!!


----------

